# ALTIMA LOVERS



## clayton_2020 (Oct 11, 2004)

Who would be interrested in a group buy for HELIOS HID KIT 12000K H4


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you a vendor? we have a forum for you if you are. read the rules please. if theres a fee, youll have to pay it as well. http://www.nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=385162&postcount=2


----------

